# Power issue with Sony VAIO laptop



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi guys....
I have a bad probleem with my Sony VAIO vpcf1390x.

Problem #1
The battery that came with my laptop died about 2 weeks ago. So I have been running the laptop through the AC Adapter. Yesterday morning when I went to turn on my laptop, smoke came out of the laptop through the AC port. So I quickly unplugged the AC power. I waited 10minutes and tried again, and it powered up fine and worked until I logged in, then it randomly shut off. Tried to turn it on again, the green light comes on when i push it, blinks quickly, then off(I dont hear the computer trying to start up). Maybe the AC adapter is bad? No-because I have another one, same volts,amps,watts that does the same thing. The next thing I tried was to put the new battery in the laptop. YES it does boot when using the NEW non OEM battery(after booting I then plug in the AC adapter). The problem is, the AC adapters do not charge the laptop. The battery icon in the bottom of windows doesnt show the power cord next to it, and the light indication to the left of the trackpad is flashing constantly. Also, once on and if i remove the battery, the laptop works for alittle while then randomly shuts off(until I do the steps above again).
I believe there could be 2 possible problems here.
1)The computer detects the non OEM battery, not letting it charge
OR
2)The spot on the motherboard where the AC power connects to is fried (causing the smoke.. yet I still dont know why it smoked and I am positive it came from the laptop)

For choice one, I see all over the internet there are BIOS patches to get by this for sony products, but I cant find one for my model #.

What are your thoughts?

Thanks!
Labarr15


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Here you go for BIOS update :

Vpcf1390x drivers result | Sony Vaio Driver


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Link you provided is broken


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

UPDATE: Now whenever I plug my AC cord into my laptop it starts to smoke, and the laptop shuts off....

I tried to take apart the laptop to get to the dc plug on the side of the laptop.. but after taking off the chassis I didn't know how to get further down...

from what I could see from what I did take off looked fine... Do you think its just a problem with the dc plug in the laptop? that just needs changing? anyways..the laptop has 20% battery left before its un unusable again. After I get a new laptop I will prolly take it apart again and see whats going on...


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Please try the above provided link again because I am able to download BIOS update.

http://s02.download.sony.com/US/pc/AIBSYS-00241404-1040.EXE


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> UPDATE: Now whenever I plug my AC cord into my laptop it starts to smoke, and the laptop shuts off....


There is no BIOS update that will fix this issue. You most likely have a problem with the DC Jack or the motherboard.


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks!
When I go on spring break I should have time to sit down and disassemble the laptop to aw which point I can inspect the DC jack. I will post here with what I find/figure out.

Thanks again!


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi again!!
So I took the laptop apart and I found this on the motherboard:











Its located up in top corner near the power jack (you can see the power cord/connector in the picture)

Is there any way to fix this? what exactly is that piece that fried?
Is the only (or cheapest) way to fix this is to buy a new motherboard?

I'm also curious as to how the laptop functioned fine on battery power, but when I plugged the AC adapter into the laptop it shut off the laptop. The battery is also dead so I cant use it anymore 

The laptop is a year old, and it was $1,100 when i bought it.. So i would like to get it working again.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Would someone be kind enough to move this to the motherboard section, as i think ill get more responses there? thank you.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Unfortunately cannot make out what chip that is from your picture.

Are there any ID/Model numbers on the board? May be able to find the schematics


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Aside from not being able to make out the chip, it's not as easy as just replacing it even if you did know what it was. The motherboard will have layered circuitry with traces embedded in the board which from the looks of the picture, have gotten way too hot. 

Your best option is to see about getting a replacement board...

Is the board where the damage is at part of the main board or are you lucky enough that it is on a sub-board that can be removed? If so, then it will be much cheaper to replace only that one part instead of the entire main broad....


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys, I looked at the board again and I got this off it:
M932 Main Board
1P-0107J00-8011
8 LayerRev: 1.1 MBX-235

Also, right above the fired chip, I see: PD20

and right below it I see PQ2..

Not sure if that helps...

I was looking online for a replacement MB and I found one for $199.99
I will prolly end up just buying that.
If you have anything else you wanna add, Ill be checking constanly.
Thank you for your continued support!!!


----------



## kosmo555 (Sep 28, 2013)

Labarr15 said:


> Thanks for your help guys, I looked at the board again and I got this off it:
> M932 Main Board
> 1P-0107J00-8011
> 8 LayerRev: 1.1 MBX-235
> ...


Hi friend , did you find any solution about this? i have exactly the same problem


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Labarr:

Yes, your Motherboard is fried, and I would not recommend you attempt to repair that DC Jack; you will just damage the circuit board further, and in addition you can also damage the connected components such as the RAM Memory Modules, the Hard Drive, and the LCD Display. Not a good idea. There will be people you know that will tell you it can be done. Not likely! And to risk an $1,100 laptop just doesn't make sense. 

I would replace the Motherboard, if you have experience doing so. If you've never done this before--I have a suggestion--JUST DON'T! 

I would recommend you take to a local Computer Store such as Best Buy Geek Squad--those guys are great, but they charge a bundle. Lower cost alternative is to find a Certified Local Computer Expert in your community. That's something I do for $30 where I live in a rural area. Big Cities can charge you $100 in labor or more. But, a real Computer Pro can do it right, and for a $200-$300 you can be back in business again. 

I also strongly suggest you take in both your AC Adapter and your Battery so they can test and make sure the electrical accident you had didn't kill either or both of those. I've seen Batteries fried by blown Motherboards have a dead cell, and when put back into a laptop with a brand new Motherboard catch on fire and set off Alarms! Make sure that Battery hasn't been damaged--if it has replace it! A $50 battery isn't worth a $200 Motherboard and possibly other components as I mentioned above. 

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------

